# After 1st failed attempt, I PASSED on the 2nd go around!



## Coe45 (Sep 25, 2012)

So relieved!!!! After 4 months since taking my Emt class and a lot of studying I've done it!!! So much stress lifted off of me right now! You know what? I have to give a lot of credit to JB learning, it helped me tremendously!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 25, 2012)

Congrats. Nice work


----------



## Coe45 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks!!!!:excl:


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 25, 2012)

congrats


----------



## Jambi (Sep 25, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Coleoneps (Sep 26, 2012)

Coe45 said:


> So relieved!!!! After 4 months since taking my Emt class and a lot of studying I've done it!!! So much stress lifted off of me right now! You know what? I have to give a lot of credit to JB learning, it helped me tremendously!!



Ive been studying the hell out of the JB learning. Ive been taking the tests and getting high 80's and low 90's on the final exams. How were you doing and how similair did you notice the actual NREMT test questions to be from the JB learning questions?


----------



## Coe45 (Sep 26, 2012)

You've been doing better than me on those tests. My highest score was an 85% just on the practice tests. For the final I got a 72%. But yeah JB was defiantly hard for me, I actually started memorizing the answers lol. The nremt shut me off around 70. A lot of the questions I got were scenario, which I've come to like. So just study JB, and look over OB/Peds and CPR. Those will help you out tremendously. And remember gurgling sounds, suction. 26 bpm and shallow, ventilate. Look over ventilation rates for adults/children. And if you get nervous come testing time, get your hands on some Amphetamine to calm your nerves. Because when I first took my test, I couldn't remember nothing.


----------



## Coleoneps (Sep 26, 2012)

Coe45 said:


> You've been doing better than me on those tests. My highest score was an 85% just on the practice tests. For the final I got a 72%. But yeah JB was defiantly hard for me, I actually started memorizing the answers lol. The nremt shut me off around 70. A lot of the questions I got were scenario, which I've come to like. So just study JB, and look over OB/Peds and CPR. Those will help you out tremendously. And remember gurgling sounds, suction. 26 bpm and shallow, ventilate. Look over ventilation rates for adults/children. And if you get nervous come testing time, get your hands on some Amphetamine to calm your nerves. Because when I first took my test, I couldn't remember nothing.



Lol thanks for the advice man. I scheduled my test for Next Friday. Hope to pass myself.


----------



## Coe45 (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## leoemt (Sep 27, 2012)

congrats...now the real learning begins.


----------



## Sandog (Sep 27, 2012)

Coe45 said:


> And if you get nervous come testing time, get your hands on some Amphetamine to calm your nerves. Because when I first took my test, I couldn't remember nothing.



Amphetamine, your kidding right?


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 27, 2012)

Sandog said:


> Amphetamine, your kidding right?



I'm assuming he's referring to Adderall, but still. Even though it's really not hard to get an Rx for it. They give it out like candy.


----------



## Sandog (Sep 27, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'm assuming he's referring to Adderall, but still. Even though it's really not hard to get an Rx for it. They give it out like candy.



Well, it will hardly calm the nerves.


----------



## Coe45 (Oct 5, 2012)

I just took mucinex because I came down with strep throat. I hardly think it was the medicine that calmed me down. Just the actual thought of taking something that "might" calm your nerves. Just a mental barrier I suppose, but hell I wasn't nervous when I took my test lol


----------



## Coe45 (Oct 5, 2012)

Correction* *acetaminophen*  not amphetamine lol stupid spell check


----------



## Coleoneps (Oct 8, 2012)

I managed to pass without being high in Meth!


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 8, 2012)

Coleoneps said:


> I managed to pass without being high in Meth!



Congrats

My group passed written paramedic registry years ago still feeling the margaritas we had for lunch


----------



## crazychick (Nov 8, 2012)

good job!!!!!!


----------

